# 2018 Halloween Sales/Clearance offers



## Restless Acres (Apr 21, 2016)

It would be nice if people actually used the "Coupons, Discounts and Promotions" page, but, since that appears to not have caught on, this can't hurt. Beats checking out four separate store threads daily, twice daily. Sigh...


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

Well, this is OandB's 3rd post so he/she may not have gotten that far in the forum.

Michaels is at 50% off stuff now.

Big Lots was 30% (I think).


----------



## Frankie's Girl (Aug 27, 2007)

Restless Acres said:


> It would be nice if people actually used the "Coupons, Discounts and Promotions" page, but, since that appears to not have caught on, this can't hurt. Beats checking out four separate store threads daily, twice daily. Sigh...


Oh no, it has caught on... and any posts regarding sales, discounts and promotions will "mysteriously" end up over there anyway. 

Like THIS one!


----------



## Frankie's Girl (Aug 27, 2007)

Lowes has marked down most all of their Halloween and they were offering an in-store coupon good from 18th - 21st, $10 off $75, in store purchase (not good on clearance items and a few other brand name things, but should not be an issue if things are on sale).


----------



## Restless Acres (Apr 21, 2016)

Its posted in the Costco thread, but at least as of two days ago Costco had two awesome props at deep discount. Both a huge animated tombstone (with candles, a raven) and a lifesize looming phantom were each $50, free shipping. You may have to register online and pay $5 (or 5%, not sure) if not a Costco member, but small price to pay. These are the best online deals I have seen this year. The only two props I actually wanted from Costco.


----------



## Jottle (Aug 17, 2006)

50% off select halloween at Grandin Road for the next 13hrs. Code: XXW36311
No free shipping, unfortunately. So it matches their other deeper discount promotion that they tend to run (30% off and free ship)


----------



## Restless Acres (Apr 21, 2016)

Currently, Party City has (online) 25% off entire order (I think) plus Free Shipping, AND they have knocked down the prices (from a little to a significant amount) on a number of props, including some I would buy.


----------



## Restless Acres (Apr 21, 2016)

CVS has everything (at least in store) 33% off. They have some nice interior animatronics. 

Also, Costco giant Tombstone was down to $29 the other day! Literally the best pre-Halloween discount I have ever seen.


----------



## Restless Acres (Apr 21, 2016)

Starting today, a number of large Home Depot props are 50% off, including skeleton T-Rex, Horse, Pony, the Giant Spider. the Zombie horse. Not all of the big props, but a number.


----------



## EMTPRNET2SS (Aug 9, 2018)

Thanks for posting was just gonna put this up too. I got the spider and large horse myself. I also saw that last years large grey werewolf was half off too.


----------



## Restless Acres (Apr 21, 2016)

Michael's - My store is 60% off Halloween. Little left, though. I also received an email for 20% entire order, including sale items, from 3:00 to close tonight. Combined that is 72%.


----------



## Toys4tots16 (Oct 9, 2018)

*Clearance Halloween Decorations... when?*

Now that 2018 Halloween has come and gone, I'm already thinking about 2019. When do the best sales on outdoor decorations happen? And what stores are worth checking out?


----------



## Stych (Nov 3, 2016)

I find now till about the 7th seems prime. On about the 5th Target bottoms out at 90% off. Spirit in my area is gone by the 2nd or 3rd discounts vary as much stock can be boxed and warehoused. Dollar stores are usually empty. Home Depot/Lowe’s is where I have found lighting and or fog machine and “supply” type things. Last year I snagged the full size horse for $20. Good sense came over me and I only got the one. Drug stores have been really good to me for aesthetic pieces like lanterns and candleabres.
Back to Target I got hundreds of dollars worth of creepy cloth etc for something like .20¢ a package. And still walked out for less than $60
My thoughts are plan out a rough outline for next year and seek accordingly. Otherwise you end up with stuff that’s cheap, but you don’t use.


----------



## Syrkres (Aug 4, 2018)

Hit homedepot this morning (just got back), someone before me cleared out all their possable skeletons (at 19$ each), though I cleared out the bags of skulls and bones (3$ each). Also hit up BigLots and picked up 4 small dragon skeletons 50% off...


If your looking for homedepot, run now! Though you can order some stuff online at 50% off (rather than 75% off). I picked up a horse and pony which I had not seen in the store and another sabertooth tiger. Can't wait to get started for next year....


----------



## JLWII2000 (Sep 13, 2010)

I was late to the game as well. Although one Target employee tells me they overheard people talking about buying stuff to re-sell. That's annoying people can't find another way to make a cheap buck then clear everything out to resell later.


----------



## JeffP1922 (Aug 9, 2016)

I just received 50% off at Spirit plus an extra 15% on open box store used.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Had zero plans to do any after halloween shopping but went out to pick up lunch and decided to stop in Spirit. Didn't get there until 11:30 and not sure when they opened but already the store looked pretty well shopped. A number of people were carting things out of the store as I was heading in. Someone had bought and picked up their displays already. They still had some large props in boxes but most were already gone at this location. Costumes, masks, some decor were most of what was left. If there was anything from Spirit that you were considering, the earlier you get to one or more location the better your chances. 50% off. Online has some deals as well but be careful of oversized props. I seldom shop SH online as their shipping ads a bit to the cost. If you don't have a store nearby, you don't really have a choice I guess.


----------



## MrOCT31 (Oct 15, 2007)

Spirit opened at 8:00 this morning and closes at 7:00 PM and that's it for them! Not much left at the one store in our town, about 20 "large" props, nothing I was interested in even at 50% off! Some odds and ends pieces, again nothing really appealing to me. They seemed to have more left over on the costume side of things, I picked up a top hat for a new prop I'm working on. So I'm in for $8 in the after Halloween shopping spree! Stores in our town don't seem to have much left, heck was at Michael's yesterday for an unrelated purchase and they're already closing out their fall stuff which they had little of and almost no Halloween left!


----------



## gspice6 (Aug 23, 2010)

I have a lot of luck with target each year and wait for it to go 90% off. Instagram is best place to search target clearance each day and see what % off. The merchandise, not candy, goes 50 then 70 then 90. Candy/food usually 30, 50, 70. I got the movie projector and a haunted clock last year at 90 and tons of adhesives decorations, creepy cloth, etc. lots of time the Halloween lights will get mixed in the Christmas lights. They sell nice Philips leds. I’ve had some that have lasted 5+ years.


----------



## sumrtym (Aug 16, 2008)

Anybody know when funkins go 80 or 90% off at Hobby Lobby?


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Party City online has their sale going on. Some decent props, masks etc still available. Things I remember seeing were 50% off but some clearance items are 75% off. Plus when you are online it pops up with an extra 15% off if you sign up for emails. I was already signed up and it told me so but it still gave me the extra discount. 

They actually had some interesting props this year. Had it been in stock and on sale (sold out) I would have picked up the animated swing. Looked kind of cool. I did pick up an electric chair light switch cover (you can throw the knife switch and it has sound) and a haunted radio you can dial different stations on. Both were 50% off.


----------

